# Green Tree Frog Enclosure



## SarahScales (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi guys!

Just thought I would show you my most recent tank build. This one is going to be for Magnificent Tree Frogs eventually but has some little Green Tree Frogs enjoying it at the moment. 

I started with the Exo Terra Tall/Wide. I must say I was surprised at the sheer quality of this enclosure, it has a reasonable price-tag but it truly was worth the cost. It is strong, well made and very well thought out. It made construction easy and cleaning even easier!



























And if you'd like to see it in action! You can find a video HERE

Thanks for looking


----------



## Emilie (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 29, 2013)

does the water go under the land section or have you blocked it off? If so how?

Great looking set up!


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey! It's a false bottom tank which means the water runs throughout the entire base.


----------



## kankryb (Dec 29, 2013)

very nice setup 
do you have the latin name on your frogs ?


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 29, 2013)

Litoria Caerulea but the tank is intended for Litoria Splendida. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkir7979 (Jan 2, 2014)

how much was the enclosure? and where did you purchase it from? looks great by the way, love the false bottom!


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not wanting to sound rude but all that open space in the tank is just begging for a branch or vine for the frogs to perch on.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm ordering in some vines with suction caps for exactly that purpose! Great idea!

I purchased it at my workplace, I don't know the RRP sorry!


----------



## treeofgreen (Jan 8, 2014)

Just watched the video, that is really awesome.

The false bottom is very cool. Does it lift out easily? Can the froggies get under the floor via the water?


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi hi! The false floor just lifts out, makes for very easy cleaning ^.^ Also it brings down the weight when the enclosure needs to be moved and reduces the risk of it crashing on down through my dresser. 

Due to a layer of fly mesh, the froggies have no access to the space beneath the false floor.


----------



## dkir7979 (Jan 9, 2014)

how come you used sand? any particular reason when compared to pebbles?


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 9, 2014)

I honestly just liked the appearance


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 10, 2014)

dkir7979 said:


> how come you used sand? any particular reason when compared to pebbles?



Frogs can easily ingest sand when swallowing crickets.
Also it's nice & cute when you see frogs sleeping & everything clean...then you wake up the next morning & find the glass walls all covered in muddy prints.


----------

